# Brother Bundy interviewing whores.



## Big Worm (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 5, 2013)

lmao im crying right now  so funny


----------



## regular (Apr 5, 2013)

Hilarious, get 'em BB.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 5, 2013)

sorry worm,   hit the dislike button..   laughin my ass off


----------



## JOMO (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, I love it! Good job BB!

"You sound like Mike Tyson, but more retarded"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2013)

bahahaahahaha good shit worm! Fuckin whores


----------



## Jada (Apr 5, 2013)

Lmao ) )


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2013)

summer love...sounds like a douche lol


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 5, 2013)

Lololol holy fuck thats hilarious


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 5, 2013)

Comedy gold right there!


----------



## DF (Apr 5, 2013)

Hahahahahaa! Worm that was friggin great!  That was Total Bundy!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 5, 2013)

I cried...I literally cried


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2013)

Damn that was good.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome vid bb


----------



## dan991 (Apr 5, 2013)

OMG... my stomach hurts


----------



## bronco (Apr 5, 2013)

Whaaaat!!! can't believe he told that girl there must not be no dentist where you live. Lol


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 5, 2013)

That's what bb sounds like too.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 5, 2013)

Lmao well played sir.


----------



## chicken wing (Apr 5, 2013)

Lmao! Holey shit fuck!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 5, 2013)

I would hit about...mmmmm...90% of those bitches.  Nah make that 95%.  Fuck it.


----------



## don draco (Apr 5, 2013)

Hilarious stuff. Hahahaha


----------



## Yaya (Apr 5, 2013)

Thats awesome

Pigs


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 5, 2013)

Dem sum thick gurls rite deah... lol 135 fuck that shit....they broke out the scale on that skank!!! LOL



Oh Shit.....


Vette


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally a guy who doesn't believe in society's participation award.  Your either Ugly or Hot, move to the appropriate line!  Funny shit worm!


----------



## trim (Apr 5, 2013)

HAHA asking the right questions for sure!


----------



## Hardpr (Apr 5, 2013)

Afica thats fucking original. what was ebony or mocha taken. lmao i shit my pants on that one


----------

